# Shooting pigs at night



## leadweight

I want to shoot some pigs off my feeder at night with my bow. Has anyone done anything like this? How can I setup some lights to be able to see and not scare off the pigs? I was thinking I could hang so low power green or red lights that would run off a battery (I have to walk in to my spot) or would a stabilizer light be enough? Any suggests or how you have set this up before.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## BadBob

academy has green lights that will mount to anything round, thats what we use on our ar


----------



## Sgrem

Full moon and sit on the feeder.

Or tripod/treestand nearby.

Practice now shooting instinctive cuz you won't be able to rely on your peep/sights.

Stabilizer or even a simple headlight. They may or may not spook. Hard to say....


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Motion detector activated LED light set up on a nearby tree or pole to shine under the feeder. It will scare them at first but they get used to it after a while and pay it no mind.


----------



## Cody C

All seasons has a light that mounts on the bottom of the feeder motor with a remote. 
Then get the bow sight light if you want to see your pins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc

I've got a stabilizer light and aim it a bit high so it's never fully on them when I'm aiming, just enough to see the outlines, and my sight pins pick up just enough light to make out

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## leadweight

Thanks, i have some ideas now. Probably will not set up anything until after deer season. I'll post what I put together. I'm looking forward to sticking my first pig with the bow.


----------



## Bird

We were out Tues and Thurs night after some pigs. I learned a few things that you might want to consider:

I couldn't see my peep so I ended up angling my head light down and turned it on red light, low power. A couple options here, I can get a glow peep or just use the head light and then practice shooting at night until I'm comfortable with my accuracy at night. The head light also allowed me to see my D-loop easily. My fletching is yellow and white and at night I can't see the difference. I know which way is up with the orientation of my nock and the fletching but using a black sharpie to color the white vane will make it a lot easier. Incidentally, the white and yellow vanes look the same color under the red head light. Our feeder has a green light on a photo cell so it comes on at night. I also have a green light on my bow. The pigs don't mind the light from the feeder but I have to be really careful with the green bow light. Even on low power and moving the light in slow on them, they can be pretty skittish. Also, my pins are lighted and while it is really easy to see them at night, it kinda spoofs my eye and makes it difficult to see the pigs clearly without really lighting the pigs up with the green bow light.

For now, I'm just going to practice at night with what I have now and see if I really need an upgrade.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

use green feeder lights with green clamp on bow light and green glow in the dark bobber light taped to your fiber optics on your sights. the glow in the dark bobber lights are in the fishing section at any sporting goods store. they are about an inch long and bend to start the glowing reaction and are made so you can locate a fishing bobber at night.


----------



## leadweight

Thanks Big Guns, the bobber light thing is great. I have fiber optic sights and was wonder how to light them up. I think this weill work, going to try.


----------



## Deersteaks

Not to oversimplify it, but you can go to "Lowe's" or "Walmart" and pick up 3 or 4 of the little solar lights people place along their driveway's or flower gardens and wire/tie them to your feeder legs. They are inexpensive and don't need batteries or anything else. The hogs will get used to them quickly as will other animals and as I stated earlier, they are cheap and no maintenance required! But if green lights make it better for you, then go that way! Good luck!


----------



## UndertheCushion

Loving your bow hunting enthusiasm but I feel that I should share my own experience with trying to kill a pig with a bow at night. 

First off, assuming you have killed pigs at night with a gun, stick with the gun. Bowhunting for pigs at night is not as glorious as you might think. Be prepared to lose an arrow.

Full Moon with clear skies is the only viable option you have in my opinion... wait hold on, better yet, set up a pig trap near the feeder, catch one, wait till the sun goes down and then shoot it. BINGO

But seriously, its very difficult to shoot and its even if you manage to "let it fly" and make contact, you cant see anything. Very disorienting to say the least.

Also, the glow lights don't work well unless the pig is directly below the feeder. I don't know what/where your setup is, but more likely than not, there will be a pigs scattered somewhere you can't see and will bust you before you get in range (unless you're already posted up in a tripod or popup in which the my comments above still apply) 

My 2 cents


----------



## bigdaddyflo

We use wildgame moonlight lights. They come on when game gets near the lights and turns them on. As long as the game is near the lights, they stay on. We have a magnet attached to this light and stick it to the legs or housing. Just don't point the lights in your direction and you'll be good. Hungry hogs aren't bothered by the green light.


----------



## manwitaplan

Shooting pigs at night with a bow is a blast. We usually just stayed on stand and waited them out.

Get some glow in the dark paint an dpaint your peep. Also try to use the lighted nocturnals for your nocks. It makes it easier to find if they run off with one stuck in them.

Give it a shot. We also practiced at dark.


----------



## 2Ws

It's a must to have both eyes open, you have to assume your peep is lined up on full draw and only concentrate on your pins and your lit target. A lot of archers don't realize the importance of both eyes open when it comes to shooting in low light situations


----------



## sqiggy

Let me tell ya how I do it and I've killed a many at night. Years ago, I bought a Hawg Lite for my bow. It screws in where your stabilizer goes and has a pressure switch which I mounted where when I come to full draw and curl my fingers, I can press it then. It has a blue light and works wonders on pigs. Then, I bought a small light at Academy and it has a tube where you can bend it in any direction. That light is blue as well. Although it's no more than a pen light, it puts out more light than what I need. So I covered it with electrical tape and punch a pin hole in it. That is all you need to light up your pins. I put a twist tie around my riser and that light clips to that. Then I bend the tube where it is pointing straight down on my sights. When the hogs come in, you can draw pointing slightly upward, turn the Hawg Lite on, then drop down to the pigs. Never had one spook. I have even drawn and turn light right on them and they never move.
*BUT*, before you even try hunting at night, you still need to practice shooting at night.


----------



## txpitdog

Here's what I've learned in my first few attempts at killing a pig at night with my bow.

Sight lights are no bueno. The pins are so bright compared to everything else it makes it difficult to see the target. Besides you don't even need to see the pin itself. Just silhouette it against the target and that's plenty.

NAP stabilizer light from Academy for $70-80 works pretty good. Good enough anyway. It may not hold up as well as some of the high dollar lights, but you can decide how often you plan to hunt hogs at night and which product is right for you

The stabilizer light initially spooks them and they may jump off. I click it on then immediately click it off. Wait a minute or two and repeat. Do this a few times then click it on and leave it on, preferably on your target pig. Draw and try to get a shot off without shining the light directly in the their eyes

Forget about using your peep. You don't necessarily need a kisser button, but you need more than one anchor point, or a repeatable process that guarantees you're on target without needing the peep. I use my release thumb, pointer finger knuckle, draw arm elbow position, certain back muscle flex and bow arm shoulder position, then gently tip my nose to the string. If I do that I can shoot accurately without the peep.

Finally, practice at night as much as you can. Daytime practice is good for setting up your shot process but put it to use by practicing in the dark.

I'm able to shoot from up to 40yds in my driveway but my nighttime shots are only 20.


----------



## Huntinfool

sqiggy said:


> Let me tell ya how I do it and I've killed a many at night. Years ago, I bought a Hawg Lite for my bow. It screws in where your stabilizer goes and has a pressure switch which I mounted where when I come to full draw and curl my fingers, I can press it then. It has a blue light and works wonders on pigs. Then, I bought a small light at Academy and it has a tube where you can bend it in any direction. That light is blue as well. Although it's no more than a pen light, it puts out more light than what I need. So I covered it with electrical tape and punch a pin hole in it. That is all you need to light up your pins. I put a twist tie around my riser and that light clips to that. Then I bend the tube where it is pointing straight down on my sights. When the hogs come in, you can draw pointing slightly upward, turn the Hawg Lite on, then drop down to the pigs. Never had one spook. I have even drawn and turn light right on them and they never move.
> *BUT*, before you even try hunting at night, you still need to practice shooting at night.


I do just about the same thing. Except I use the tape on my sight light to dim it down.
Also my stabilizer light is home made.

Works like a charm.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris.m.cook

With the right equipment night hunting is just as easy and way more effective than hunting in daylight. I use a whisker biscuit so no worries on which way the arrow goes on the string if a second shot is needed in the dark, the blind sider light lights up the ground around my feeder when the pigs come in, the Piglet light which is bow mounted is turned on before the shot and the pin light on the trophy taker sites lights the pins. It's easy just let the hogs get comfortable eating and draw and shoot just like it's high noon. A lighted arrow knock will tell the direction the hog goes if you don't get a pass thru and if you do the arrow is easy to find.


----------



## hjm

Elusive Wildlife makes a green light that has magnets on the back. We used to put them on the bottom of our feeders for night hunting. They work pretty good!


----------



## BullyARed

Maybe this can help!

Red Dot Laser Sight W/ Bracket Mount Set For Hunting Archery Compund Bow

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Dot-Laser-Sight-W-Bracket-Mount-Set-For-Hunting-Archery-Compund-Bow-18-20mm/162621045062?_trkparms=aid%3D555019%26algo%3DPL.BANDIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20170221125811%26meid%3Dae54f3f3f61644edb223d1492b99e102%26pid%3D100753%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26%26itm%3D162621045062&_trksid=p2045573.c100753.m4841


----------

